# unix-timestamp mit excel umrechnen



## droni (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich bekomme von einem Kunden regelmäßig eine Datenbank als .csv.
Vermute mal, dass er die irgendwie aus SQL exportiert.
Jeder Datensatz bekommt beim eintragen den aktuellen unix-timestamp.

Ich öffne die Datei mit Excel um damit weiter arbeiten zu können.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Timestamp in ein lesbares Datum umzuwandeln?

Einfach durch die sekunden oder so teilen geht ja schlecht wegen den Schaltjahren etc.

Die Glas-Kooooogel konnte mir auch nicht wirklich helfen.

Vielen Dank
droni


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Warum nicht mit Sekunden rechnen?
Traust Du es M$ nicht zu dass die Schaltjahre berücksichtigt werden? ^^
Ein UNIX-Timestamp besteht ja aus Sekunden, angefangen hat die Zeitmessung am 01.01.1970 um 00:00:00 Uhr

Angenommen der Timestamp steht in Zelle A1, dann würde die Formel (z.b. in B1) so aussehen:

```
=DATUM(1970;1;1)+(A1/24/60/60)
```
oder alternativ so:
	
	
	



```
=DATUM(1970;1;1)+(A1/86400)
```
Dann noch das gewünschte Datumsformat (z.b. TT.MM.JJJJ) für die Zelle B1 auswählen und glücklich sein. 
Funktioniert nicht nur mit Excel, sondern auch mit OpenOffice.org.

Zu berücksichtigen ist allerdings das der Server (auf dem die Datenbank läuft) mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht nach unserer Zeitzone (also CET bzw. CEST) läuft, sondern nach GMT.
Daraus ergibt sich eine Zeitverschiebung von +0 Stunden (GMT) zu userer Zeit von +1 Stunde (CET = Winterzeit) bzw. +2 Stunden (CEST = Sommerzeit).
Du solltest also mit dem Admin abklären nach welcher Zeitzone der Timestamp gespeichert wurde.
Mir währe so jetzt aber auch nicht bekannt wie Excel diese Differenz automatisch berücksichtigen könnte.
Zum glück müssen wir die Uhr aber ja nur zwei mal im Jahr umstellen.
Daher dürfte es nicht zu viel Arbeit sein eine extra Zelle anzulegen, auf die jeder Timestamp zugreift um die Zeitdifferenz zu korregieren.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

